# na krótki rękaw



## Agiii

W regionie, z którego pochodzę nosi się bluzki itp. _na długi (krótki) rękaw_. Nie _z długim, krótkim rękawem_. Jest to wersja, którą słyszałam od zawsze i która wydaje mi się naturalna. Teraz zwrócono mi uwagę, że to błąd. A co Wy sądzicie?


----------



## arturolczykowski

Ja tez zawsze tak mowilem... pochodze z kujawsko-pomorskiego.


----------



## majlo

Ja również (pomorskie).


----------



## Thomas1

Ja zawsze używałem i słyszałem ‘z krótkim/długim rękawem’ (mazowieckie).   Pierwszy raz widzę ‘na krótki/długi rękaw’.  Dzięki za poszerzenie mojej wiedzy na temat polskiego.  Czy 'z krótkim/długim rękawem' brzmi dla Was nienaturalnie?


----------



## Agiii

Thomas1 said:


> Ja zawsze używałem i słyszałem ‘z krótkim/długim rękawem’ (mazowieckie).   Pierwszy raz widzę ‘na krótki/długi rękaw’.  Dzięki za poszerzenie mojej wiedzy na temat polskiego.  Czy 'z krótkim/długim rękawem' brzmi dla Was nienaturalnie?



"Bluzkę z długim rękawem" interpretowałabym (do wczoraj...) jako pewną niezręczność językową.
Pozdrawiam Pomorze


----------



## El Torero

lubelskie mówi "z krótkim/długim rękawem"
"na ~" jakoś tak zgrzyta
pozdrawiam ;]


----------



## majlo

Thomas1 said:


> Czy 'z krótkim/długim rękawem' brzmi dla Was nienaturalnie?


Dla mnie nie.


----------



## Fantaji

Ja jestem z Małopolski i pierwszy raz z wyrażeniem "na długi rękaw" spotkałam się w tym wątku.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Ja zawsze używałem i słyszałem ‘z krótkim/długim rękawem’ (mazowieckie). Pierwszy raz widzę ‘na krótki/długi rękaw’. Dzięki za poszerzenie mojej wiedzy na temat polskiego.  Czy 'z krótkim/długim rękawem' brzmi dla Was nienaturalnie?


 W żadnym wypadku nie, ale 'na krótki/długi rękaw’ tak. Pochodzę z Torunia. Nigdy też nie słyszałem an czytałem ‘na krótki/długi rękaw’.


----------



## kknd

[mazowieckie] do tej pory widziałem wyłącznie „bluzki z rękawami” (długimi i krótkimi), „bluzki na rękaw” są dla mnie novum – brzmią dla mnie dla mnie raczej jako skróty od „bluzki na rękawie” (por. samochód na kołach, jajecznica na boczku itp.).


----------



## Crissl

Jestem przyzwyczajony do formy na krótki/długi rękaw i ta forma jest dla mnie bardzo naturalna. Bardzo rzadko słyszałem o koszulkach z długim rękawem. Górny Śląsk - Katowice.


----------



## kiniusiak

w świętokrzyskim mowi sie "na krótki rekaw", a juz w małopolskim "z krotkim rekawem"


----------



## ryba

Ja też zawsze chodziłem na krótki rękaw, tzn. zawsze wtedy kiedy pogoda na to pozwalała.  Jestem z Turku (wsch. Wlkp.) i wydaje mi się, że wszyscy tam tak mówią, chociaż mogę się mylić, bo moja rodzina stamtąd nie pochodzi. Na pewno słyszałem w Turku określenie _koszulka na rękawek_.



Thomas1 said:


> Ja zawsze używałem i słyszałem ‘z krótkim/długim rękawem’ (mazowieckie).   Pierwszy raz widzę ‘na krótki/długi rękaw’.  Dzięki za poszerzenie mojej wiedzy na temat polskiego.  Czy 'z krótkim/długim rękawem' brzmi dla Was nienaturalnie?



Dla mnie tak, dość nienaturalnie; do tego stopnia, że, jakbym uczył polskiego i uczeń by mi tak napisał w pracy domowej, to bym poprawił.


----------



## kknd

hmm… jeśli chodzi o „chodzenie”, to u mnie w domu słyszało się wielokrotnie: „załóż krótki rękaw (bo ci będzie gorąco)” albo „nie gorąco ci tak w krótkim rękawie”, choć sam przyznam, że dla mnie koszulki z definicji mają krótkie rękawy…


----------



## Ben Jamin

ryba said:


> Ja też zawsze chodziłem na krótki rękaw, tzn. zawsze wtedy kiedy pogoda na to pozwalała.  Jestem z Turku (wsch. Wlkp.) i wydaje mi się, że wszyscy tam tak mówią, chociaż mogę się mylić, bo moja rodzina stamtąd nie pochodzi. Na pewno słyszałem w Turku określenie _koszulka na rękawek_.
> 
> 
> 
> Dla mnie tak, dość nienaturalnie; do tego stopnia, że, jakbym uczył polskiego i uczeń by mi tak napisał w pracy domowej, to bym poprawił.


Chyba żartujesz. Jeżeli nie, to dobrze, że nie jesteś nauczycielem.


----------



## vianie

Czy używa się u Was formy "na krótki rękaw"?
http://pytamy.pl/title,czy-uzywa-sie-u-was-formy-na-krotki-rekaw,pytanie.html?smclgnzlticaid=6c170


Prišla jar, takže na Slovensku a asi aj v Česku bude možné teraz viac než inokedy slýchať: _vonku je (počasie) *na* krátky rukáv / venku je (počasí) *na* krátký rukáv = na zewnątrz __jest (pogoda) na krótki rękaw_ = _there's (a weather) for a short sleeve outdoors _. Tie doslovné preklady som použil len pre lepšiu ilustráciu, kľudne môžu znieť smiešne.

Ináč, my tu na juhu )) nosíme tričká či košele _*s* krátkym rukávom / *s* krátkým rukávem_ .


----------



## Ben Jamin

vianie said:


> Czy używa się u Was formy "na krótki rękaw"?
> http://pytamy.pl/title,czy-uzywa-sie-u-was-formy-na-krotki-rekaw,pytanie.html?smclgnzlticaid=6c170
> 
> 
> Prišla jar, takže na Slovensku a asi aj v Česku bude možné teraz viac než inokedy slýchať: _vonku je (počasie) *na* krátky rukáv / venku je (počasí) *na* krátký rukáv = na zewnątrz __jest (pogoda) na krótki rękaw_ = _there's (a weather) for a short sleeve outdoors _. Tie doslovné preklady som použil len pre lepšiu ilustráciu, kľudne môžu znieť smiešne.
> 
> Ináč, my tu na juhu )) nosíme tričká či košele _*s* krátkym rukávom / *s* krátkým rukávem_ .


Zwrot 'pogoda na krótki rękaw' to nie to samo co 'koszula na krótki rękaw'.
'Pogoda na ...' to ustalony i akceptowany od dawna związek frazeologiczny, skrót od 'pogoda (dobra) na (to aby nosić) krótki rękaw'. 
'koszula na krótki rękaw' natomiast, brzmi dziwacznie, jak 'człowiek na krótkie nogi'.


----------



## Agiii

Ben Jamin said:


> 'koszula na krótki rękaw' natomiast, brzmi dziwacznie, jak 'człowiek na krótkie nogi'.




Nie dla wszystkich jak widzisz. Dla połowy osób wypowiadających się w tym wątku jest to sformułowanie normalne. 

Będę ogromnie wdzięczna za wskazanie mi odpowiednich źródeł, według których jest to błąd.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agiii said:


> Nie dla wszystkich jak widzisz. Dla połowy osób wypowiadających się w tym wątku jest to sformułowanie normalne.
> 
> Będę ogromnie wdzięczna za wskazanie mi odpowiednich źródeł, według których jest to błąd.



Przysłówka *na* używa się do opisania jak coś działa, np. pistolet na wodę, albo jak już mówimy o odzieży, koszula na guziki (skrót od 'zapinana *na*').
Nie powiemy jednak kurtka na kaptur, tylko kurtka z kapturem, nie suknia na welon, tylko suknia z welonem. Można powiedzieć (kolokwialnie) drzwi (zamykane) na zamek, ale nie drzwi na szybkę , tylko drzwi z szybką, nie chleb na szynkę, tylko chleb z szynką.

Poza tym nie napisałem, że to jest niepoprawne (ta klasyfikacja wychodzi z użycia), tylko, że mnie osobiście razi, jako kontaminacja różnych związków frazeologicznych, które nie pasują do siebie. 
Jeżeli domagasz się źródeł, to sam podaj źródła według których jest to poprawne (np cytaty z książek).


----------



## ryba

Mi się wydaje prawdopodobne, że _[koszulka] na krótki rękaw_ mogła wziąć się od _[chodzenia] na krótki rękaw_. Mój kolega z Gostynia mówi, że używa _chodzić na krótki rękaw_, ale już _koszulka z krótkim rękawem_, więc być może _chodzenie na krótki rękaw_ pojawiło się najpierw. Domyślam się, że to ostatnie sformułowanie również niektórych razi. Hmm. Skoro da się chodzić na golasa (jak Pan Bóg stworzył), to dlaczego nie można by było chodzić na krótki rękaw (o ile przyzwoiciej, prawda? )?

Od razu wyjaśniam, że, owszem, widzę różnicę pomiędzy konstrukcją _na krótki rękaw_ a _na golasa_, czy _na Irokeza_, w których po _na_ występuje istota ludzka, ale już _włosy na żel_ to chyba dość podobna konstrukcja, nie sądzicie? Jest chyba powszechna, co? No, chyba że niektórzy mówią _włosy z żelem_, tego nie wiem. 

Z dowodzeniem, że sformułowaniu _na krótki rękaw_ brakuje logiki, to bym uważał. Jakby język miał być 100% logiczny i tak prosty jak tylko się da to by się nie mówiło ani _koszulka na krótki rękaw_, ani _z krótkim rękawem_, tylko _koszulka o krótkim rękawie_.


----------



## Agiii

ryba said:


> Z dowodzeniem, że sformułowaniu _na krótki rękaw_ brakuje logiki, to bym uważał.



Ja też bym uważała. Jestem zdania, że należy wyłapywać rażące błędy językowe, ale różnica _"na" krótki/ "z" krótkim rękawem_ wydaje mi się raczej kwestią różnic regionalnych, chociaż wersja_ "z" _faktycznie jest częściej spotykana.


----------



## ryba

No, wygląda na to, że jest nas mniej (sprawdziłem w Google).

Żeby się odgryźć, wspomnę jeszcze, nawiązując do #*20*, że już od dawna podejrzewam, że konstrukcja [_A_] _z_ [_B_], gdzie * jest wyraźnie integralną częścią [A], a nie dodatkiem do [A] to stary i dość dobrze zadomowiony germanizm, (cf. mit kurzen Ärmeln). 

Już tłumaczę, żeby nie było nieporozumień. W przykładach na użycie z podanych przez Ben Jamina  jest dodatkiem do [A] - naturalne użycie z. Nie ma wątpliwości, że istnieją kurtki bez kaptura i nic na kurtkowatości nie tracą; to raczej odwrotną sytuację (obecność kaptura) gwoli precyzji warto odnotować. Tak samo, istnieją suknie bez welonu, drzwi bez szybki i chleb bez szynki.



Ben Jamin said:



			Przysłówka na używa się do opisania jak coś działa, np. pistolet na wodę, albo jak już mówimy o odzieży, koszula na guziki (skrót od 'zapinana na').
Nie powiemy jednak kurtka na kaptur, tylko kurtka z kapturem, nie suknia na welon, tylko suknia z welonem. Można powiedzieć (kolokwialnie) drzwi (zamykane) na zamek, ale nie drzwi na szybkę , tylko drzwi z szybką, nie chleb na szynkę, tylko chleb z szynką.
		
Click to expand...


Rozumiem, co dowodzisz, jednak przykłady, które podajesz, nie ilustrują problemu na contra z. Nikt nie mówi ani *kurtka na kaptur, ani *kurtka o kapturze. Z to jedyne wyjście, nie da się tu użyć innego przyimka. W naszym przypadku, z kolei, chodzi o rzeczownik zmodyfikowany przez przymiotnik, nie o sam rękaw (bądź jego brak), tylko o krótki rękaw. O 'koszulę (jaką?) o długim rękawie' albo o 'koszulę (jaką?) o krótkim rękawie'. Dopiero tu się różnimy. Jak wspomniałem, mam teorię, że nasze na krótki rękaw odpowiadające na pytanie jaka? może pochodzić od wyrażenia przyimkowego odpowiadającego na pytanie jak? (wyjść jak? na krótki rękaw).

Wracając do mojej zuchwałej hipotezy, koszulka z krótkim rękawem nie pasuje mi nie tylko dlatego, że przez całe życie nasłuchałem się i nagadałem o koszulkach na krótki rękaw. Również dlatego, że rękaw(ek) jest dla mnie jej integralną częścią, a w każdym razie jest nią w większym stopniu niż welon jest częścią sukni. Koszulka bez rękawów jest bezrękawnikiem, podkoszulkiem, albo jakąś damską koszulką/bluzeczką na ramiączkach. Prototypiczna koszulka wygląda tak i rękawy są jej integralną częścią. Przynajmniej dla mnie. Być może dla tych co mówią koszulka z krótkim rękawem tak nie jest (?). Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że Polakom z różnych części kraju różna terminologia może wydawać się słuszna; albo że to ja mam jakieś spaczone pojęcie.


Człowiek z liściem na głowie** brzmi mi 100% dobrze. , czyli liść, nie jest częścią [A], czyli człowieka, jest dodatkiem. Stąd z. Stąd również niemożliwość użycia *człowiek o liściu na głowie. Za to koszulka z krótkim rękawem brzmi mi gorzej niż koszulka o krótkim rękawie na tej samej zasadzie, na jakiej dziewczyna z długimi nogami brzmi mi gorzej niż długonoga dziewczyna, czy dziewczyna o długich nogach, gdzie nogi () są częścią dziewczyny ([A]), częścią bardzo ważną.

 Wybaczcie, że się tak rozpisałem, po prostu chciałem koniecznie wytknąć drzazgę w oku tym, którzy krytykują tytułowe wyrażenie. *


----------



## Ben Jamin

ryba said:


> No, wygląda na to, że jest nas mniej (sprawdziłem w Google).
> 
> Żeby się odgryźć, wspomnę jeszcze, nawiązując do #*20*, że już od dawna podejrzewam, że konstrukcja [_A_] _z_ [_B_], gdzie *jest wyraźnie integralną częścią [A], a nie dodatkiem do [A] to stary i dość dobrze zadomowiony germanizm, (cf. mit kurzen Ärmeln). *
> 
> *Już tłumaczę, żeby nie było nieporozumień. W przykładach na użycie z podanych przez Ben Jamina jest dodatkiem do [A] - naturalne użycie z. Nie ma wątpliwości, że istnieją kurtki bez kaptura i nic na kurtkowatości nie tracą; to raczej odwrotną sytuację (obecność kaptura) gwoli precyzji warto odnotować. Tak samo, istnieją suknie bez welonu, drzwi bez szybki i chleb bez szynki.
> 
> 
> 
> Rozumiem, co dowodzisz, jednak przykłady, które podajesz, nie ilustrują problemu na contra z. Nikt nie mówi ani *kurtka na kaptur, ani *kurtka o kapturze. Z to jedyne wyjście, nie da się tu użyć innego przyimka. W naszym przypadku, z kolei, chodzi o rzeczownik zmodyfikowany przez przymiotnik, nie o sam rękaw (bądź jego brak), tylko o krótki rękaw. O 'koszulę (jaką?) o długim rękawie' albo o 'koszulę (jaką?) o krótkim rękawie'. Dopiero tu się różnimy. Jak wspomniałem, mam teorię, że nasze na krótki rękaw odpowiadające na pytanie jaka? może pochodzić od wyrażenia przyimkowego odpowiadającego na pytanie jak? (wyjść jak? na krótki rękaw).
> 
> Wracając do mojej zuchwałej hipotezy, koszulka z krótkim rękawem nie pasuje mi nie tylko dlatego, że przez całe życie nasłuchałem się i nagadałem o koszulkach na krótki rękaw. Również dlatego, że rękaw(ek) jest dla mnie jej integralną częścią, a w każdym razie jest nią w większym stopniu niż welon jest częścią sukni. Koszulka bez rękawów jest bezrękawnikiem, podkoszulkiem, albo jakąś damską koszulką/bluzeczką na ramiączkach. Prototypiczna koszulka wygląda tak i rękawy są jej integralną częścią. Przynajmniej dla mnie. Być może dla tych co mówią koszulka z krótkim rękawem tak nie jest (?). Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że Polakom z różnych części kraju różna terminologia może wydawać się słuszna; albo że to ja mam jakieś spaczone pojęcie.
> 
> 
> Człowiek z liściem na głowie brzmi mi 100% dobrze. , czyli liść, nie jest częścią [A], czyli człowieka, jest dodatkiem. Stąd z. Stąd również niemożliwość użycia *człowiek o liściu na głowie. Za to koszulka z krótkim rękawem brzmi mi gorzej niż koszulka o krótkim rękawie na tej samej zasadzie, na jakiej dziewczyna z długimi nogami brzmi mi gorzej niż długonoga dziewczyna, czy dziewczyna o długich nogach, gdzie nogi () są częścią dziewczyny ([A]), częścią bardzo ważną.
> 
> Wybaczcie, że się tak rozpisałem, po prostu chciałem koniecznie wytknąć drzazgę w oku tym, którzy krytykują tytułowe wyrażenie. *


*

Czy powiesz ”dom na dach”, czy ”dom z dachem”?
 
Czy możesz dać jakiś przykład wyrażenia, w którym jakiś przedmiot określa się poprzez opisanie jakiejś jego części z użyciem przyimka ‘na', który (UWAGA) nie jest skrótem od zwrotu zawierającego czasownik (np. sweter [zapinany] na guziki, but [zawiązywany] na sznurowadła, drzwi [zamykane] na klucz]?
 *


----------



## PawelBierut

Ja też pierwszy raz spotykam się z formą: _koszula na krótki rękaw. _Znana jest mi _koszula z krótkim rękawem.
_
Co bardziej mnie zastanawia... nie wiedzieć czemu (przynajmniej ja nie wiem) używamy tutaj liczby pojedyńczej (tak z przyimkiem "_na" _czy z "_z"_). Wg mnie bardziej logiczne byłoby _koszula z krótkimi rękawami_. Rękawy jakby nie było są dwa. Możliwe, że _z krótkim rękawem_ to forma skrótowa, bo każdy się domyśli, że drugi rękaw jest tej samej długości (innego wytłumaczenia póki co nie widzę).


----------



## Rusak963

Pochodzę z warmińsko-mazurskiego i raczej używam _na krótki rękaw_. Co więcej, nawet nie wiem czy w ogóle używam jeszcze takiego zwrotu, ponieważ wystarczy mi samo słowo _koszulka_ aby odnieść się do koszulki na krótki rękaw. Może dlatego, że koszulki na długi rękaw nie są tak powszechne.



PawelBierut said:


> Ja też pierwszy raz spotykam się z formą: _koszula na krótki rękaw. _Znana jest mi _koszula z krótkim rękawem.
> _



Wyraz koszula kojarzy mi się z koszulą z kołnierzykiem, taką, którą zakłada się, np. na jakąś uroczystość (jeśli chodzi o męską odzież). I tylko z tym właściwie.


----------



## majlo

Rusak963 said:


> Może dlatego, że koszulki na długi rękaw nie są tak powszechne.



Ja taką nazywam "longsleeve".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Rusak963 said:


> Pochodzę z warmińsko-mazurskiego i raczej używam _na krótki rękaw_. Co więcej, nawet nie wiem czy w ogóle używam jeszcze takiego zwrotu, ponieważ wystarczy mi samo słowo _koszulka_ aby odnieść się do koszulki na krótki rękaw. Może dlatego, że koszulki na długi rękaw nie są tak powszechne.
> 
> 
> 
> Wyraz koszula kojarzy mi się z koszulą z kołnierzykiem, taką, którą zakłada się, np. na jakąś uroczystość (jeśli chodzi o męską odzież). I tylko z tym właściwie.


 
Dobrze byłoby zaczerpnąć informacji ile koszul z długim rękawem sprzedaje się w Polsce. Z tego co piszesz można byłoby wywnioskować, że jest to typ odzieży równie rzadki co koszula ze sztywnym gorsem do fraka. Mały spacer ulicami Warszawy, i szybko jednak można zauważyć, że nie wszyscy chodzą w trykotach i opuszczonych na kolana spodniach.


----------



## majlo

Mnie również wyraz "koszula" kojarzy się z tą, powiedzmy, elegantszą wersją "koszulki", czyli popularnych T-shirtów. 

Spacery ulicami Warszawy mnie nie interesują. Jak i statystyki sprzedaży. Mówię o swoim doświadczeniu językowym w odniesieniu do regionu, w którym się urodziłem i wychowywałem. Nie prowadzę badań lingwistyczno-ekonomicznych.


----------



## Rusak963

Ben Jamin said:


> Dobrze byłoby zaczerpnąć informacji ile koszul z długim rękawem sprzedaje się w Polsce. Z tego co piszesz można byłoby wywnioskować, że jest to typ odzieży równie rzadki co koszula ze sztywnym gorsem do fraka. Mały spacer ulicami Warszawy, i szybko jednak można zauważyć, że nie wszyscy chodzą w trykotach i opuszczonych na kolana spodniach.



Z tego co czytam, wydaje mi się, że mówisz o koszulach wyjściowych. Ja mówię o, jak to ujął majlo, popularnych T-shirtach, czyli koszulkach na krótki rękaw. Dla mnie koszulka na długi rękaw to taka jak T-shirt z tą różnicą, że ma długi rękaw. Chyba nie trudno zauważyć, że generalnie większość ludzi nosi T-shirty a nie koszulki na długi rękaw.


----------



## ryba

Ben Jamin said:


> Czy powiesz ”dom na dach”, czy ”dom z dachem”?



Ale ja w poście  			#*22* nie broniłem konstrukcji z *na*, tylko wyrażałem swoje obiekcje wobec pewnych użyć konstrukcji z *z*.



Ben Jamin said:


> Czy możesz dać jakiś przykład wyrażenia, w którym jakiś przedmiot określa się poprzez opisanie jakiejś jego części z użyciem przyimka ‘na', który (UWAGA) nie jest skrótem od zwrotu zawierającego czasownik (np. sweter [zapinany] *na* guziki, but [zawiązywany] *na* sznurowadła, drzwi [zamykane] *na* klucz]?



Już podałem. Wytłuszczę to, żeby było lepiej widoczne:



ryba said:


> Mi się wydaje prawdopodobne, że _[koszulka] na krótki rękaw_ mogła wziąć się od _[chodzenia] na krótki rękaw_. Mój kolega z Gostynia mówi, że używa _chodzić na krótki rękaw_, ale już _koszulka z krótkim rękawem_, więc być może _chodzenie na krótki rękaw_  pojawiło się najpierw. Domyślam się, że to ostatnie sformułowanie  również niektórych razi. Hmm. Skoro da się chodzić na golasa (jak Pan  Bóg stworzył), to dlaczego nie można by było chodzić na krótki rękaw (o  ile przyzwoiciej, prawda? )?
> 
> Od razu wyjaśniam, że, owszem, widzę różnicę pomiędzy konstrukcją _na krótki rękaw_ a _na golasa_, czy _na Irokeza_, w których po _na_ występuje istota ludzka, ale już *włosy na żel* to chyba dość podobna konstrukcja, nie sądzicie? Jest chyba powszechna, co? No, chyba że niektórzy mówią _włosy z żelem_, tego nie wiem.
> 
> Z dowodzeniem, że sformułowaniu _na krótki rękaw_ brakuje logiki, to bym uważał. Jakby język miał być 100% logiczny i tak prosty jak tylko się da to by się nie mówiło ani _koszulka na krótki rękaw_, ani _z krótkim rękawem_, tylko _koszulka o krótkim rękawie_.



Przyznaję, że można szukać rodowodu _włosów na żel_ we _włosach [zrobionych, postawionych, etc.] na żel_, dlatego napisałem, że to _chyba_ i _dość [podobna konstrukcja]._


----------



## Fantaji

Ben Jamin said:


> (...) w którym jakiś przedmiot określa się poprzez opisanie jakiejś *jego części* z użyciem przyimka ‘na' (...)



Przecież żel nie jest częścią włosów.


----------



## Ben Jamin

ryba said:


> Ale ja w poście             #*22* nie broniłem konstrukcji z *na*, tylko wyrażałem swoje obiekcje wobec pewnych użyć konstrukcji z *z*.
> 
> 
> 
> Już podałem. Wytłuszczę to, żeby było lepiej widoczne:
> 
> 
> 
> Przyznaję, że można szukać rodowodu _włosów na żel_ we _włosach [zrobionych, postawionych, etc.] na żel_, dlatego napisałem, że to _chyba_ i _dość [podobna konstrukcja]._


 Zauważ, że nigdzie nie użyłem pojęcia logika ani brak logiki. Jestem świadomy, że język nie działa zgodnie z logiką. W każdym języku jednak powstają pewne zwyczaje, czyli związki frazeologiczne, które w określonych okresach są odbierane jako mniej czy więcej obowiązująca norma. Jeżeli od tych związków się odbiega, to jest to odbierane jako łamanie języka. Jeżeli jednak od dzieciństwa słyszało się jakiś zwrot, to chociaż łamie on istniejące zwyczaje frazeologiczne, to się tego nie zauważa. Ja przyczepiłem się do tej koszuli na ... rękaw, bo na prawdę nie znam drugie wyrażenia zbudowanego w analogiczny sposób (to znaczy tam gdzie na nie jest docepione do jakiegoś domyślnego czasownika. Włosy na żel są dobrym przykładem, bo "włosy [usztywnione] na żel". 
Jeżeli więc ktoś zna wyrażenie analogiczne do "koszula na długi rękaw" to proszę o zgłoszenie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Rusak963 said:


> Z tego co czytam, wydaje mi się, że mówisz o koszulach wyjściowych. Ja mówię o, jak to ujął majlo, popularnych T-shirtach, czyli koszulkach na krótki rękaw. Dla mnie koszulka na długi rękaw to taka jak T-shirt z tą różnicą, że ma długi rękaw. Chyba nie trudno zauważyć, że generalnie większość ludzi nosi T-shirty a nie koszulki na długi rękaw.


 A w zimie?


----------



## ryba

Fantaji said:


> Przecież żel nie jest częścią włosów.


Faktycznie. Przepraszam. Nie doczytałem z uwagą tej części postu Ben Jamina.



Ben Jamin said:


> Zauważ, że nigdzie nie użyłem pojęcia logika  ani brak logiki. Jestem świadomy, że język nie działa zgodnie z logiką. W  każdym języku jednak powstają pewne zwyczaje, czyli związki  frazeologiczne, które w określonych okresach są odbierane jako mniej czy  więcej obowiązująca norma. Jeżeli od tych związków się odbiega, to jest  to odbierane jako łamanie języka. Jeżeli jednak od dzieciństwa słyszało  się jakiś zwrot, to chociaż łamie on istniejące zwyczaje  frazeologiczne, to się tego nie zauważa. Ja przyczepiłem się do tej  koszuli na ... rękaw, bo na prawdę nie znam drugie wyrażenia zbudowanego  w analogiczny sposób (to znaczy tam gdzie na nie jest docepione do  jakiegoś domyślnego czasownika. Włosy na żel są dobrym przykładem, bo  "włosy [usztywnione] na żel".
> Jeżeli więc ktoś zna wyrażenie analogiczne do "koszula na długi rękaw" to proszę o zgłoszenie.



Zgadzam się całkowicie i dołączam się do prośby o zgłoszenie, bo sam nie mogę na żadne analogiczne wyrażenie wpaść.

Chciałem jeszcze dodać, że dla mnie _koszulka na krótki rękaw_ to T-shirt (bez kołnierza, bez guzików, może być w serek), a _koszula na krótki rękaw_ to koszula (z kołnierzem, na guziki), tyle że z krótkim rękawem. Formą pośrednią pomiędzy koszulą na krótki rękaw a koszulką jest dla mnie _polówka_ (kołnierzyk, tuż pod nim dwa czy trzy guziki, reszta jak u T-shirtu, może materiał trochę grubszy i bardziej wykończone rękawki i dół).

A, w męskim kontekście, koszulki na długi rękaw to te, które noszą głównie chłopcy lubiący muzykę dance i techno, takie, które niby mają krótki rękaw, ale spod niego wybiega długi? No OK, już widzę, że nie tylko takie, znalazłem to.


----------



## Agiii

Ben Jamin said:


> Włosy na żel są dobrym przykładem, bo "włosy [usztywnione] na żel".




Włosy usztywniane _żelem_ (albo np. pianką, kremem).

_Włosy usztywniane na żel _- znaczyłoby to raczej, że włosy usztywniono w taki sposób, że zaczęły przypominać żel - bez sensu.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agiii said:


> Włosy usztywniane _żelem_ (albo np. pianką, kremem).
> 
> _Włosy usztywniane na żel _- znaczyłoby to raczej, że włosy usztywniono w taki sposób, że zaczęły przypominać żel - bez sensu.


Czy drzwi zamknięte na klucz przypominają klucz?
'Na coś' oznacza często po polsku 'za pomocą czegoś'.


----------



## Agiii

Ben Jamin said:


> Czy drzwi zamknięte na klucz przypominają klucz?
> 'Na coś' oznacza często po polsku 'za pomocą czegoś'.




To przecież, jak zawsze, zależy od kontekstu. W kontekście włosów i żelu nie masz racji. Gdybyś miał, można by również powiedzieć: *włosy (**usztywniane**) na piankę/ na lakier/ **na wosk*...

A brzmi to nie po polsku. Można natomiast powiedzieć w tym kontekście _włosy na żel_, oraz jak wyżej wspomniałam:

_włosy usztywnione lakierem, pianką, woskiem_, itd.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agiii said:


> A brzmi to nie po polsku.


 
A niby dlaczego? Z jakim językiem ci się kojarzy?


----------



## m-alanna

Słownik języka polskiego podaje formę: "bluzka z krótkim/długim rękawem".
Polecam wersje papierowe słowników, bo w żadnym internetowym tego nie znalazłam.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## dn88

Zawsze mówiłem "z krótkim/długim rękawem".


----------



## m-alanna

dn88 said:


> Zawsze mówiłem "z krótkim/długim rękawem".



ja też 
ale tutaj rozgorzała wielka dyskusja, a mnie udało się znaleźć potwierdzoną odpowiedź


----------



## elpis

m-alanna said:


> Słownik języka polskiego podaje formę: "bluzka z krótkim/długim rękawem".
> Polecam wersje papierowe słowników, bo w żadnym internetowym tego nie znalazłam.
> Pozdrawiam


Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN podaje, że z krótkimi/długimi rękawami, a nie z krótkim/długim rękawem.
Nigdy nie używałam formy z "na", jest mi zupełnie obca.


----------



## Ben Jamin

elpis said:


> Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN podaje, że z krótkimi/długimi rękawami, a nie z krótkim/długim rękawem.



Ta druga forma była normą jak tylko pamiętam.



elpis said:


> Nigdy nie używałam formy z "na", jest mi zupełnie obca.



Ja też nie. Dla mnie brzmi okropnie, z cudzoziemska.


----------



## miguell

na krótki rękaw nie znam i nie słyszałem
ale znam np. na zeszyt albo na gębę.


----------



## Ben Jamin

miguell said:


> na krótki rękaw nie znam i nie słyszałem
> ale znam np. na zeszyt albo na gębę.



Koszula na zeszyt?


----------



## StahW

Kłaniam się,

Ja wcześniej również nie słyszałem o koszulkach czy sukienkach na długi/krótki rękaw, aż wreszcie zauważyłem taki dziwoląg i to dodatkowo z informacją, że w branży odzieżowej to standard. No i faktycznie, wyszukiwanie w Allegro chociażby daje tysiące wyników, zawierających "na" taki lub owaki rękaw.

Moim zdaniem, źródeł należy szukać w określeniu "na ramiączkach". Sukienka lub koszulka na ramiączkach... się opierała, względnie na nich była zawieszona, więc to "na" ma rację bytu. Następnie jeden czy drugi niechluj nie usłyszał "ch" i zrobiło się "na ramiączka", co jest formą, która obecnie przeważa miażdżąco. Sensu ma jakby mniej, ale od biedy ujdzie.
A stąd już tylko krok od tego, że skoro może być na ramiączka(ch), to alternatywne wersje otworów na kończyny górne też będą "na", czyli na krótki/długi rękaw. Zwłaszcza, że w kwestiach odzieżowych tego "na" jest mnóstwo, np. kurtka na misiu, zapinana na zamek błyskawiczny, na głowie czapka na bakier, zaś buty na wysokim obcasie.

Żadne porównywanie z "na klucz" czy "na żel" (dawniej się mówiło "włosy na jajo" czy "na piwo") czy nawet "na zamek", nie ma zbytnio racji bytu, bo wszystkie te frazeologizmy określają, za pomocą czego lub czym zostało coś potraktowane, żeby uzyskać jakiś efekt. Efekt ten mógł być w domyśle, np. włosy (postawione/uformowane/utrwalone) na żel, jajo, piwo, piankę itp. W każdym z tych przypadków można te frazeologizmy zastąpić zwykłym narzędnikiem: drzwi zamknięte kluczem, rozporek zapinany zamkiem, włosy utrwalone żelem.

A czemu liczba pojedyncza? Bo tak mamy, wydaje nam się, że to brzmi tak poważniej, oficjalnie, elegancko: plony buraka cukrowego, obsługa klienta, dział klienta kluczowego, centrum zdrowia dziecka, dzień górnika/dziecka/drukarza, karta praw pacjenta, dom studenta, surówka z ogórka i kilogram śliwki suszonej. To, że w gruncie rzeczy brzmi to groteskowo - jakoś nam umyka, bo się do tego przyzwyczailiśmy. Choć są przypadki, gdy polszczyzna pokazuje pazury i na przykład "dzień kobiety" brzmi głupio, chociaż inne dni pływają sobie w smrodliwym sosie liczby pojedynczej.

A co do oburzenia Kol. Ben Jamina na stwierdzenie Kol. ryba (ryby?), że jako nauczyciel, poprawiałby takie potworki językowe - cóż, fakt, iż coś jest powszechne, nie oznacza, że jest poprawne. Tabuny ludzi mówią "wziąść" i "poszłem", czy też "ubrać buty", ale nie oznacza to, że wobec takiej powszechności, nauczyciel miałby nie poprawiać tych okropieństw.

Książka ze złoceniami, elewacja ze stiukami, drzwi z wizjerem, spodnie z długimi nogawkami, koszula z pagonami, sukienka z krótkimi rękawami, ew. z krótkim rękawem. Koniec, kropka. "Na rękaw" to rażący błąd, taki sam, jak "ubrać spodnie" czy być "na zakładzie pracy" i to, że miliony osób tak mówią, niczego tu nie zmienia.


----------



## Ben Jamin

StahW said:


> Kłaniam się,
> 
> 
> A co do oburzenia Kol. Ben Jamina na stwierdzenie Kol. ryba (ryby?), że jako nauczyciel, poprawiałby takie potworki językowe - cóż, fakt, iż coś jest powszechne, nie oznacza, że jest poprawne. Tabuny ludzi mówią "wziąść" i "poszłem", czy też "ubrać buty", ale nie oznacza to, że wobec takiej powszechności, nauczyciel miałby nie poprawiać tych okropieństw.




Zauważ co Ryba napisał: "Ja też zawsze chodziłem *na krótki rękaw*, tzn. zawsze wtedy kiedy pogoda na to pozwalała.  Jestem z Turku (wsch. Wlkp.) i wydaje mi się, że wszyscy tam tak mówią, chociaż mogę się mylić, bo moja rodzina stamtąd nie pochodzi. Na pewno słyszałem w Turku określenie _koszulka na rękawek_."

Oraz w odpowiedzi na wpis Thomasa "Ja zawsze używałem i słyszałem ‘z krótkim/długim rękawem’ (mazowieckie). Pierwszy raz widzę ‘na krótki/długi rękaw’. Dzięki za poszerzenie mojej wiedzy na temat polskiego.  Czy *'z krótkim/długim rękawem'* brzmi dla Was nienaturalnie?"
Ryba odpowiedział:
"Dla mnie tak, dość nienaturalnie; do tego stopnia, że, jakbym uczył polskiego i uczeń by mi tak napisał w pracy domowej, to bym poprawił." 
Czyli Ryba uważa, że użycie wyrażenia *'z krótkim/długim rękawem' *brzmi dla niego nienaturalnie*, *i nawołuje aby je tępić, podczas gdy większość uczestników tej dyskusji uważa je za całkowicie poprawne. Dlatego napisałem, że dobrze, że nie jest nauczycielem, gdyż nauczyciel nie może stosować swoich prywatnych reguł do oceny uczniów.


----------



## StahW

> Czyli Ryba uważa, że użycie wyrażenia *'z krótkim/długim rękawem' *brzmi dla niego nienaturalnie*, *i nawołuje aby je tępić, podczas gdy większość uczestników tej dyskusji uważa je za całkowicie poprawne. Dlatego napisałem, że dobrze, że nie jest nauczycielem, gdyż nauczyciel nie może stosować swoich prywatnych reguł do oceny uczniów.



A to przepraszam, najwyraźniej nie połapałem się w tej wymianie zdań. Dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi.

Zgadzam się, że norma jest jedna. Brakowałoby tylko, by na przykład nauczyciel, który pochodzi z Podlasia, tępił prawidłowe użycie dopełniacza i celownika, bo wychował się w otoczeniu, gdzie mówiło się i pisało "powiedz dla mamy", ale za to "parking klientom sklepu" 
To jest akurat regionalizm, natomiast "na rękaw" regionalizmem ewidentnie nie jest, po prostu niektórzy tak mówią i nie zastanawiają się, czy jest to dobra polszczyzna czy nie.


----------



## Poland91pl

Agiii said:


> W regionie, z którego pochodzę nosi się bluzki itp. _na długi (krótki) rękaw_. Nie _z długim, krótkim rękawem_. Jest to wersja, którą słyszałam od zawsze i która wydaje mi się naturalna. Teraz zwrócono mi uwagę, że to błąd. A co Wy sądzicie?


Nigdy, w ciągu 27 lat swojego życia nie słyszałem żeby ktoś powiedział " na krótki rękaw". Pochodzę ze świętokrzyskiego.


----------

